# Soundkarten Problem



## Patrick Kamin (13. September 2001)

Also erstmal ne kurze System-Beschreibung: 

Mainboard - EPOX EP8 K7A Sockel 1 / DDR 
CPU - AMD Athlon 1400MHz So-A 
DDRam PC266 256MB Marke 
IBM IC35L060 60GB IDE 
64 MB AGP Asus V8200 Pure retail (GeForce3) 
SoundBlaster PCI live Player 5.1 Bulk 
OS - Win ME 

Jetzt zum Problem:
Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, dann hängt sich der Rechner einfach auf. Alles ist richtig installiert und konfiguriert. Nach nem Tipp von nem Freund von mir, hab ich mal den SoundBlaster ausgebaut und *plonk* alles funzt wunderbar. Ich hab jetzt aber nun überhaupt keine Ahnung, warum das so ist? Kenn mich mit Hardware Problemen nicht so aus! Was kann ich denn jetzt eurer Meinung nach tun, so dass ich das Ganze auch mit Sound erleben kann???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. September 2001)

schon probiert die karte auf nen anderen steckplatz zu stecken?


----------



## Patrick Kamin (13. September 2001)

*-*

Nein hab ich nicht!
Was würde das denn ändern? Sind das nicht die gleichen Steckplätze??


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. September 2001)

im grunde schon nur es kann ja sein das der steckplatz im aa ist...


sosnt schau mal im gerätemanager ob da konflikte sind


----------



## Patrick Kamin (13. September 2001)

*-*

Wie schon gesagt, von der Installation und Konfiguration ist alles in Ordnung. Dort gibt es keine Konflikte!
Das der Steckplatz kaputt ist, wird wohl eher unwahrscheinlich sein, da der Rechner erst 2 Wochen alt ist - kann natürlich trotzdem sein - Werde es gleich erstmal ausprobieren. 
Kann es sein, dass die Soundkarte mit der Grafikkarte nicht kompatibel ist?? Kann sowas sein?


----------



## Rene (14. September 2001)

*Re: -*



> _Original geschrieben von TimeFlash _
> *Das der Steckplatz kaputt ist, wird wohl eher unwahrscheinlich sein, da der Rechner erst 2 Wochen alt ist - kann natürlich trotzdem sein - Werde es gleich erstmal ausprobieren.
> Kann es sein, dass die Soundkarte mit der Grafikkarte nicht kompatibel ist?? Kann sowas sein? *



Zum Alter des Rechners: Du musst sagen, du bist im Besitz seit 2 Wochen. Wie alt es wirklich ist kannst du an der Revisionsnummer feststellen.

Zur Kompatiblität: Graka und Soundkarte können keine Konflikte haben, wegen Hardwaerstruktur. Das Problem kann nur zwischen Mainboard und einer Steckkarte liegen! (evtl. BIOS)


René


----------

